# rescue!!!



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I am at work right now. I work at a storage and Uhaul location. A customer came in upset with a tiny Amazon box, and said they had found this as they were moving and had no idea what to do! I was really curious, so I asked what was in the box. I was answered with little sharp cries, and she handed me the box. 

Inside was a tiny smokey kitten!! Eyes are just opening! 

I've done rescues before, including my old lady who is 17 now, and was reswcued at barely over this one's age. I asked the lady what she was going to do, and she said she didn't know. I told her I had experience and she looked so relieved, and just left the baby with me. I will post pictures ASAP, and hubby is bringing me replacer milk and a syringe. ZOH MY GOODNESS!


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I wish I had an audio track to go along with this so you guys could hear the lungs on this little girl. My goodness, she's got a set of bellows! I am calling her Cynder, for now, and hubby is on the way with milk! (but not fast enough!)


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh what a sweetie! Even though you have experience, you might still want to take it to a vet to check it over just make sure its healthy. Let us know how it goes!
P.S.- I love your nail polish color! What brand/shade is it?


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I will have to check the bottle when I get home, but it's the nail polich that I bought for my wedding, since my dress had the same color. ^_^ 

I actualy have more than just "experience". I helped with the TNR program for several years, in two different states. The TNR program is Trap, Neuter, Release, and is an integral part of feral cat colony management. When you release sterile cats back into the population, they help to outcompete the fertile ones for resources, meaning that males mate less often, and females have smaller litters. This helps keep the population down much more than capture-kill programs. 

This kitten is the healthiest i have ever seen in a rescue. 12-15 days old, no sign of eye infection/upper respiratory infection, no sign of Calici Virus (another URI, like flu), and not emaciated. If all goes well, Cynder will get shots in about another 4-6 weeks, and find a new home after she gets spayed.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Ooh your dress must've been beautiful, it's such a pretty color!
She's lucky to have someone so knowledgeable to care for her and its great that she's so healthy!


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Aww what a sweetheart! She is beautiful and so lucky to be in the hands of someone so caring and knowlegeable


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

So cute! She will need lots of feeding. I have a more grown gray boy sitting across from me that I adopted recently.


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I hope to post more pictures when I get off work today. I am lucky that this job allows me to have her in the office with me, so that I can bottle feed her. I just can't upload pictures. Lol. She's super fat and very very sweet. She purred a little this morning and I almost died of cute overload.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

So cute!! I know the sounds you are talking about, and they are, by far, the cutest audible thing I've ever heard.  I'm so glad that she was found and has been connected to you! It sounds like a better home could not possibly have been found.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh, how adorable!


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

The cuteness is killing me. She's taken to falling asleep on me, while chewing on the edge of a towel (she's teething) and doing her litle sub-audible purring. She hasn't quite figured out how to keep her motor going, and keeps idling out. ^_^ 

OH! and JustinieBeanie -- I am going to get back to you on the nail polish, promise. Lol.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Awwwww so cuteee!!! 

That reminds me of when I got my cat...He was born by a mother who was a stray that my sister took in, and I've known him since he was just barely opening his eyes.... <3

Definitely post more pictures when you can!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

How stinkin' cute!! And a lucky kitten that it found it's way to you!


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

What a darling. It always upsets me how people can just carelessly abandon a tiny helpless creature like that. (Well, it upsets me when any animal is abandoned, but...) I'm glad she found a good home with you. I hope you continue to share her progress with us.


----------

